# photoshop ? fill in number plates



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

when i blank out my number plate i would normally zoom in, get a colour match of the plate, then use a brush to fill it in

but for some reason all it does is ghost over the letters and fill in the colour part of the plate

and i cant seem to get it to do what i did before


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I find Photoshops own editing tools best to remove number plates. Especially the swirling feature.


----------



## pixor (Jan 11, 2008)

I just use the select tool to draw round the bit I want to hide, then go Filter->Blur, Box Blur (Photoshop PS4).


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

just do it in photobucket when you load it - takes a few seconds.

Otherwise I also use the brush tool and select the plate colour. I also use Aperture and that has some nifty and faster editing tools, that are non-destructive, so never actually edit the image


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

imolasport said:


> when i blank out my number plate i would normally zoom in, get a colour match of the plate, then use a brush to fill it in
> 
> but for some reason all it does is ghost over the letters and fill in the colour part of the plate
> 
> and i cant seem to get it to do what i did before


What is the brush opacity set to?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=47024&highlight=number+plate

:thumb:


----------

